# Benchmaster milling machine - $875 (North Hollywood, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 22, 2020)

Benchmaster milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Vintage Benchmaster vertical mill ... Compact , great for garage hobbyist , model maker , small...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------

